# Hello Cat Forum.



## kim meadows (Jun 20, 2004)

Hi everyone, just joined Cat Forum. Very nice forum! 

I have 6 cats, 1 male and 5 females, all fixed, all house cats. Check the member gallery for a picture of all six.

I almost killed Gary driving to work. He was running across the road out of nowhere. I figured if I speeded up I'd get ahead of him. I think he turned the direction I was going and hit the side of the car. I pulled over, stopped traffic and got him off the road. Being a cat person for the past 15 years you can imagine how shook up I was. 

He had a couple bloody spots, one of his pupils was larger than the other and he was panting. I put him in the car went home, called worked that I'd be late and took him straight to the vet. Vet thought he was ok, nothing appeared to be life threatening and he was about 2 years old.

He was thin. He looks exactly like my first cat I lost in 96, like his twin. I couldn't give him up. I thought about his owners maybe missing their cat but I thought if they let their puddy tat almost get killed by a car they didn't deserve to have him. 

I was afraid though he would mess up the cat order in the house with the girls but everyone behaved themselves for whatever reason. Gary's gained a bit of weight since then and he's affectionately called 'lard butt'.

Pixie is my oldest cat, she'll be 17 in a couple months. She was a buddy for my cat that past away. She's not too socialable. She'll be on her couch in the room I have my computer most of the day, she'll come out in the evening for food and a scratch. She's kind of set in her ways.

Isis is silly. She's social and sometimes my shadow. At times I think she runs across my path on purpose because she thinks it's funny. She's all black exept for a few white hairs here and there. She melts like butter in my arms and would probably never want me to put her down. She's might be 12-14 years in age.

Magnet, Maggie, was named Magnet because I couldn't keep her off of me. She's the only one that when in my arms would crawl onto my shoulders. She gets so silly purring in my arms she drools. She's also about 12-14 years in age.

I found Cleo as a kitten in barn around a dead kitten, probably a sibling of hers. She does not meow but does when she has to go to the vet. She'll open her mouth like all the other cats to meow but nothing comes out. She's the only long hair and a couple times a year I have to cut off knots she gets. She does not like to be picked up but she's persistant about getting a scratch. She's also about 12-14 years in age.

Pita is the tortie. Her mother was the only outside cat I've ever had. She had a litter and Pita was the last one and being a tortie I couldn't resist keeping her. She's the only non social cat. She sleeps most of the day but floats around the house at night. I have to sneak up on her to scratch her. She enjoys it but likes to keep to herself. She's also about 12-14 years in age.

I'm here to read about cats. I am shy about personal stuff but I will say I'm married with children and have dogs, birds and fish.


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Welcome! Gary is a real cutie!


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Wow, lots of kitties! Welcome to the forum and I'm going to check out those kitties ASAP.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Kim and welcome to the Cat Forum!

Peace,
Mike


----------



## kim meadows (Jun 20, 2004)

*thank you everyone*

I look forward to being here.


----------



## CatAholic (May 19, 2004)

Welcome Kim, your kittys are adorable! Thanks for sharing them! Good to have you aboard!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Kim. My name is also Kim too, hehe. Anyways saw the pics of your cats and they're all lovely. I bet Gary looks much better as lard butt than being a skinny cat :lol:


----------



## kim meadows (Jun 20, 2004)

Yes kitkat, Better fat than flat !

Thanks for the compliments everyone, I'll be sure to pass them along.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks for sharing your lovely kitty stories!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome Kim!!  
Love your avatar, Bill the cat always cracked me up in Bloom Country. That is one of my all time favorite comics. :mrgreen:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

kim meadows said:


> Yes kitkat, Better fat than flat !


HAHAHA You just gave me 5 min. of giggles! But yes, it is true :!:


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, Kim
I enjoyed reading your story - I hope you will post pictures of your beauties - including the doggies - there are a few dogs, birdies and fish lovers here too


----------

